# How to remove cat urine smell from a quilt ?



## flowergurl

I stopped at a yard sale today and got 2 full sized quilts in excellent condition, both are all hand sewn and quilted. 
They were only $2.00 each. The problem is they reek of cat urine.
Is there a way to remove the smell and salvage them? For the price i had to try. One is a double wedding ring and so pretty.


----------



## Ceilismom

Try some white vinegar. I've had pretty good luck with that for all sorts of smells, including the dreaded results of a cat with a UTI.


----------



## Forcast

nature's miracle urine destroyer, I have used it on anything and everything.


----------



## Jokarva

Forcast said:


> nature's miracle urine destroyer, I have used it on anything and everything.


This is what we use to clean the tnr van.....talk about reek! Also used it when a new cat peed on our entry rug, it works great. I've never seen it change the color of the upholstery or carpet in the van, but would still test it first.

Great buys!


----------



## flowergurl

Thanks! With the nature's miracle, should i soak them in it, or just apply it to them and wash straight away?


----------



## rural dreams

Unlurking to warn you-I did the soak/wash right away thing and added laundry soap to the washer.Had a massive bubble flood,and had to rewash twice to get all the foam off.Maybe wash in plain water after a good soak?The smell was gone though.


----------



## flowergurl

I washed the double wedding ring this morning on the gentle cycle. I soaked it in the washer in the nature's miracle. Then i added my homemade laundry soap ( low suds) and i added a cup of white vinegar in the rinse water.
The smell is gone, but the washing damaged the top. A few holes appeared in the small sections of the wedding ring. 
I will put that quilt in my yard sale next month. I should be able to make a little profit off it.
I am thinking i will try the dry cleaners for the other blanket. I think they are to old to be washed in a machine. 
Thanks for the warning Rural Dreams. I think my homemade soap probably saved me the mess you had.


----------



## flowergurl

Here's the quilt i washed.

View attachment 46663


One of the damaged spots.

View attachment 46664


----------



## NEfarmgirl

Could you just patch it to repair it? I am sorry it was damaged, but if it is a few spots they can be repaired if you can hand sew new pieces of fabric over the top of the damaged ones.


----------



## sewtlm

If I really like the quilt I use it any way or I make something else like a vest or jacket or pillows out of it.


----------



## flowergurl

One of my onlines friends saw it and I sold it to her. I have so many sewing projects lined up, i really don't want to take the time to repair it. She's going to have it fixed and enjoy it.


----------



## Jokarva

Is your washer a top loader with an agitator? I think an old quilt is best washed in a front loader, the agitator can definitely do some damage. Beautiful quilt, glad it found a good home (and glad the smell came out!).


----------



## flowergurl

Yes it is and I used the gentle cycle. The other quilt i bought is going to the dry cleaners. I'm hoping it fairs better there.


----------



## flowergurl

I just back from the cleaners and dropping off the other quilt. Yikes, it costs $32.00 for a quilt! Luckily the girl at the counter had a coupon for $12.00 off. That sure helped. 
Keep your fingers crossed this one comes out okay.


----------



## maxine

Please where would I find this product??.. Nature's Miracle Urine Destroyer??


----------



## flowergurl

My husband picked it up for me at Petco i believe. Any of the larger Pet stores should carry it.


----------



## maxine

Thanks flowergurl.. I will see if I can find it...


----------



## flowergurl

You are most welcome Maxine.


----------

